# CalMag



## maddog (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello. I have a plant that has been in veg for about 4 weeks. I have been increasing the ppm's gradually. I have kept the CalMag ppm's at 200ppm throughout the cycle. Should I be increasing the CalMag ppm's also? If so by how much?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2014)

Depends.
With feeding the soil method and r/o water I use 1ml/gal throughout the grow.

Doing dwc and tap/city water I only used in flower at 5-10ml/gal.

Feeding the plant I leaned more towards using it the same as I did in dwc.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 30, 2014)

I use 5ml per gallon with my promix soilless soil........... from start to finish.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 30, 2014)

If you are growing in soilless medium like coco coir then you will need to increase it a bit as the plants get larger because off a chemical relationship with the coco coir. But You don't need to continually increase it. I only ran mine to about 4-5ml per gallon of water when the plants got bigger, and I ran mine all the way through until about 3-4 weeks ffrom harvest. At that point I cut it off as the plants won't need it anymore past that point. I am not sure about how it works best in soil, but I am sure some of the soil growers will chime in shortly


----------



## maddog (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry, I am growing in DWC. I have been using 200ppm of calmag as a base. I haven't increased the calmag once. I am almost ready to bloom. I am using regular tap water. I made the switch to tap from ro water because my city water is pretty clean at 65ppm. How much should i be increasing it every week?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2014)

I run DWC.  I do not mix my cal-mag separately, but I generally use 5-10 ml per gal when I get into flowering.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 30, 2014)

What kind of nutrients are you using?


----------



## maddog (Mar 31, 2014)

Im using advanced nutrient jungle juice, CalMag and dutch master gold zone.


----------



## maddog (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay. I will follow yur directions. Let me ask if i have this correctly. I only increase CalMag during the first few weeks of flowering only?


----------



## maddog (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't treated with calmag yet. I'm waiting for my plants to talk to me a little more and show signs of deficiency. When i checked on her last she has leaves that are turning yellow from the middle of the leaf and working it's way outward. I am going to put her in flowering in the next couple of days. I have been using maybe 3.5ml per gallon. I will increase calmag to 5ml per gallon and nutes will be increased along with it too. Thanks guys.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2014)

Your yellowing is mostly not caused by the lack of cal/mg since it is still in veg.

I would guess N.  But hard to tell with no pics.


----------



## maddog (Mar 31, 2014)

I should of had her in bloom this week. I am waiting for my bloom light to arrive. I also didn't increase her nutes by much this week. This is why i think it is a deficiency.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 31, 2014)

Often times in DWC You don't need as much calmag, depending on the strain and the brand of nutes. I use the Jungle Juice in coco and ffound that I will get Magnesium deficiencies with most of my strains during veg iff I don't add calmag. It sounds like you may not have your nute balance right or your pH is off. Can you post a couple pics off your plants? What is your pH and how much do you let it drift before correcting it?


----------



## bigjb (Apr 6, 2014)

Yellowing from the middle of the leaf was 1st sign of PH issues with me. Deficiency, but caused by lockout.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

the reason for using or not using calmag in late flower depends on your Nitrogen

 most calmag products have nitrogen so if you nitrogen ratio is a bit high then youd not want to add more during late flower

 but if your nitrogen level is low enough you could still use it during late flower

 you really need to watch the plants and let them tell you and then next go around will have a better handle on it

 if your plants are showing N def yellowing in the bottom of the plant you might be ok using the calmag...

 but if your not seeing def in calcium or magnesium you may not need it or as much

 calcium def looks like tiny red rust spots or freckles and magnesium will first show by the leaves curling up on the edges like a taco and if it gets worse the edges will burn 

 using too much cal mag could reduce K uptake

 if your plants are not showing signs of Calcium def but still show signs of magnesium def then use Epsom salt instead of cal mag to get your Mg


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

tell me the % of NPK  Ca and Mg for each product you add to your rez and the amount of each in Milliliters and I will tell you exactly how much cal/mg and or epsom salt to add for  flower 

this will put you in the ball park and then watch them from there

 it will take me about 20 minutes to do the calculations using excel

 but im willing to put the effort in if you are


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 29, 2014)

i use 5ml per gal through the whole grow i think it works best that way insteadof waiting to see what the plant is lacking later


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

im not sure what nutes are being used but, I have the GH 3 part handy so using that as an example

 5ml of calmag per gallon will yield 16ppm of Mg and 42 ppm of Ca and 26ppm of N (which is a fair amount of N)

 the added N may or may not be a factor in flower

 ... looking at the GH line for veg 5mls is about right and sets your calcium in range or even a bit high...

 the Mg is still a bit low and an additional 0.5grams/gln of Epsom salt would be in order

 in this case I personally would go with 4ml/gln of calmag and 0.5grams/gln of Epsom salt

 but again.. that's looking at the GH 3 part line


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

I only post again as to not mislead anyone.. I apologize for the blah blah blah


 in regard to the 3 GH 3 part during flower

 I would run the calmag until final flush (or close to it) at 4 ml/gln and not add the Epsom salt after 2 weeks into 12/12

 the Gh formula has higher Mg in the flower recipe thus the Epsom salt is not needed nor recommended


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

the relation between K, Ca , and Mg is relative

 if any one of the 3 are out of sink it will throw off the other 2

 using calmag adds calcium 

 adding additional Epsom allows you to raise the Mg without also raising the Ca

 too much Ca will reduce K uptake and create a greater need to flush as the EC in your medium will rise faster with all the extra Ca building up


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

adding 5ml of cal mag per gallon the Ca is high and the Mg still low

 to get the Mg to where you want it the Ca would end up to high

 unless your growing tomato then youd want all that Ca


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Which nutrient profile calculator are you using and what specific nutrient profile ?



also in reference to the source water... sure if you got water high in Ca from the tap youd need even less cal mag... its more likely your source ater would have high ca than Mg 

my calcs don't account for source water

 thus the reason I mentioned watching your plants as they will tell  you.. but my figures are atleast in proper range and ratio

 I use both hydro buddy and the old excel format ... I find hydro buddy is more accurate but the excel programs allows me to do certain things that hydro buddy wont ...


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

I have run dtw drip in RW EC 1.1 ph6

 all raw salts mixed in an A&B concentrate 

 for flower I feed from the start and I dilute the A concentrate lowing N, Ca and Fe each week of the last few weeks

 N80
 P50
 K120
 Mg35
 Ca60
 S30
 Fe2
 Cl10

 plus the rest of the micros


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

multifarious said:


> I'm curious
> 
> What exact profile are you recommending n-p-k-mg ?



im not going to say its better to run the same formula from start of flower to finish but its certainly easier and my results are as good as any


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

my goal is to bring the N down to about 60 or less the last few weeks 

 I do this with some lose math and by diluting stock tank A


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

I will do so

 im a little paranoid about pics thou so I will post some to back up my words, but I wont be flaunting the pics


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Wow
> 
> I tend to see best results at 5.5pH in rw running Lucas in flower
> 
> ...



I must apologize to the original poster as I have brought this off topic.. im sorry

 5.5 keeps them green and might require less Mg since its more available at lower ph

 I am lucky I don't need to adjust my ph.. mine is 6.0 from the well and EC is very low

 so I just leave it at 6.. but im not surprised that 5.5 might be the sweet spot

 also... I like the lucas

 but since im running the same nute ratio thru the lucas N is a bit low for the first few weeks 

 but if you look close youll realisze that by the time I dilute the N down to 60... it is the lucas:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

multifarious said:


> I'm currently finding that I'm getting better runs with veging @ 1:1:1 g:m:b, flip straight to Lucas/CalMag at 1:2:1 m:b:CalMag for 3wks then Lucas liquid Koolbloom for two wks and then powdered Koolbloom at wk 5 till my last res change, where, nowadays I'm tending to just top off the Rez with straight h20 and paying very little attention to it at all.



I feel bad going on and on off topic... where should I start a thread on the topic?


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

multifarious said:


> I'm currently finding that I'm getting better runs with veging @ 1:1:1 g:m:b, flip straight to Lucas/CalMag at 1:2:1 m:b:CalMag for 3wks then Lucas liquid Koolbloom for two wks and then powdered Koolbloom at wk 5 till my last res change, where, nowadays I'm tending to just top off the Rez with straight h20 and paying very little attention to it at all.



your ratios would change the cal mag dosage from what I recommended... my info was based more on the GH feeding chart recommendations

 the G has N and Ca
 the M all your micros and N... and maybe some Mg I cant remeber
 the B has a high amount of Mg

 so if your using more B youll need less Mg from calmag

 using more G and less B will increase Ca but lower Mg

 let me run your numbers in my excel thingy and see whats what

 how many ml/gln of each (including the calmag)


----------



## bagabones (Jun 30, 2014)

I just ran some numbers on your veg

 it looks pretty good but certainly low on Mg which would account for the lower ph helping

 Im guessing your mixing something close to 5ml/gln of each of the 3 parts

 imho It looks great.. the Ca is good slightly low but good

 the Mg is still very low and I would add 0.5 grams per gln to raise it up from20  to 32+/- ppm

 which is half of what your Ca is and 1/4 of your K

 again.. those numbers are still on the low side and could be even a bit higher on the Ca and Mg


 to examine the flower mix I will need to know how much kool bloom your using

 may I ask why your using the powder?


----------



## bagabones (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68651


----------

